# the karla and dongers420 mspaint dump thread



## KarlaKGB (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello! We draw stuff in mspaint.

mainly dongers420 though.

_"*Those TBT fat cats try to put a price on my art, but it wants to be free.*"_ - Karla

dongers420 is a dirty sellout though.


*Karla's work:*








Spoiler: TBT Easter Event 2014 in a nutshell













Spoiler: Golden egg first world tbt problems















*dongers420's work:*








Spoiler: Commissioned by Kisstoefur













Spoiler: Commissioned by Minties













Spoiler: Commissioned by Justin













Spoiler: Commissioned by Alice













Spoiler: Commissioned by Lauren













Spoiler: Commissioned by Justin













Spoiler: Commissioned by gabby













Spoiler: Commissioned by oath2order













Spoiler: Commissioned by Lauren













Spoiler: Commissioned by Purplpanda












Special art piece by Kayla:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 19, 2014)

Does it still cost 20 mil??


----------



## Noel (Apr 19, 2014)

Such beauty, I'm touched.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 19, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Does it still cost 20 mil??



I will check with dongers420


----------



## Marii (Apr 19, 2014)

wow i dont know who dongers420 is but their art is amazing !!!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2014)

This is literally the greatest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## unravel (Apr 19, 2014)

omggg best doodle ever


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 19, 2014)

why 

art looks vry bootiful


----------



## Kildor (Apr 19, 2014)

Omg I'm so lurking. You two are the next Van Gogh. 
Is slots full? I can pay 200000000 TBT bells.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 19, 2014)

I am so glad this exists this is my favorite thing ever oh my godddddddd


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 19, 2014)

Spoiler






This.... 
This is going to be in my nightmares.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 19, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS!! ^


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 19, 2014)

I was inspired tonight


----------



## Marii (Apr 19, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> THIS!! ^



umm i think you guys mean all of your best dreams !!


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 19, 2014)

I already paid for my commisshhunn
pls give it to me
I want to have Purpl as king sitting on top of a bunch of tbters k thanks bye

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol im in that pic
im the one who is drooling
and proud


----------



## Marii (Apr 19, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> I already paid for my commisshhunn
> pls give it to me
> I want to have Purpl as king sitting on top of a bunch of tbters k thanks bye
> 
> ...



congrats !! happy birthday!!


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 19, 2014)

Marii said:


> congrats !! happy birthday!!


<3<3


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2014)

Please draw PurplPanda VS Minties


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 19, 2014)

Dongers420 never drew my commission even AFTER I paid !! SCAMMER !! >:-(


----------



## Gabby (Apr 20, 2014)

i would a picture of jubs riding a fat banana. also, i want jeremy in a swimsuit


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 20, 2014)

Updated with the latest drawing. All this chocolate is giving me #inspiration


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2014)

I have no idea why this is called dump
this should be called holy or something


----------



## Marii (Apr 20, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Dongers420 never drew my commission even AFTER I paid !! SCAMMER !! >:-(



dongers420's inspiration works in mysterious ways
also dongers420 doesn't remember what you wanted oops
also dongers420 says you're a scammer and you never paid
also it's 4/20

- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> I have no idea why this is called dump
> this should be called holy or something



thank

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> Updated with the latest drawing. All this chocolate is giving me #inspiration



it's beautiful

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gabby said:


> i would a picture of jubs riding a fat banana. also, i want jeremy in a swimsuit



dongers420 says 
will do right after minties vs panda smackdown


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 20, 2014)

Justin's commissioned piece is now up!


----------



## Minties (Apr 20, 2014)

That is the greatest thing I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 20, 2014)

Minties said:


> That is the greatest thing I have ever seen in my life.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Karla ur the best artist evr


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2014)

I want a piece too!!!♥


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 20, 2014)

I am not dongers420


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 20, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I am not dongers420


i meant dongers
sorry u suk


----------



## oath2order (Apr 20, 2014)

Can I commission a picture of Jer and myself walking on a romantic beach together?


----------



## Lauren (Apr 20, 2014)

Aw me and jer <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also can you draw me and jubs but jubs had Katy perrys boobies


----------



## Marii (Apr 23, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Aw me and jer <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also can you draw me and jubs but jubs had Katy perrys boobies



will do after gabby's 8)


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 24, 2014)

dongers! Commishun time!

I wud like u 2 draw Kisstoefur, Flop and I sitting in a circle on the beach with Teenage Dream blasting from a stereo in the middel


----------



## Cory (Apr 24, 2014)

Hay dongers kan I have a commishun plz? Could it b me rideing a motzerela stick !! ?


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2014)

10/10 
[spoiler="it's okay"~IGN]but yeah these are great lol[/spoiler]


----------



## Marii (Apr 24, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> 10/10
> [spoiler="it's okay"~IGN]but yeah these are great lol[/spoiler]



thank <3

@ cory and purpl: yes


----------



## heichou (Apr 25, 2014)

can i haz commishun of the levi plzz???? 

ur art is beautiful omfg best


----------



## Marii (Apr 25, 2014)

heichou said:


> can i haz commishun of the levi plzz????
> 
> ur art is beautiful omfg best



ok i tri but i haev so many comishuns it mite take ling :O thnk u

- - - Post Merge - - -

i post dongers commishun 2 

comishund by gabby





- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Can I commission a picture of Jer and myself walking on a romantic beach together?



hear is ur comishun !!


----------



## Marii (Apr 25, 2014)

comishund by lauren !!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 25, 2014)

OP updated.


----------



## Marii (Apr 25, 2014)

purpl's comisshun is dun !!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 25, 2014)

Marii said:


> ok i tri but i haev so many comishuns it mite take ling :O thnk u
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



FABULOUS.
Love it


----------



## Marii (Apr 25, 2014)

oath2order said:


> FABULOUS.
> Love it



thnk u so much wher is da money


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 25, 2014)

cn I hz pic I will payz in monopoly moonies :U


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 25, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> cn I hz pic I will payz in monopoly moonies :U



A brief description of the scenario you want illustrated would help.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 25, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> A brief description of the scenario you want illustrated would help.



of course, I wanted to ask before did uwu

a pic of a sylveon sacrificing ash ketchup to the dark lord nicolas cage


----------



## Trundle (Apr 25, 2014)

where the frig is my commission dongers
what the heck
draw Karla and I


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 25, 2014)

Marii said:


> purpl's comisshun is dun !!


I'm going to get my printer to work and hang this on the fridge.





don't talk to me


----------



## Marii (Apr 26, 2014)

Netflix said:


> I'm going to get my printer to work and hang this on the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U R A BEUTIFUL KIND SOUL OMFG

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> where the frig is my commission dongers
> what the heck
> draw Karla and I



l8r


----------



## Minties (Apr 26, 2014)

Can you please draw Marii and I sharing a candlelit dinner and being romantic?


----------



## Horus (Apr 26, 2014)

Minties said:


> Can you please draw Marii and I sharing a candlelit dinner and being romantic?



^after that, I'm going to need a depiction of an average day with Kayla


----------



## Marii (Apr 26, 2014)

Minties said:


> Can you please draw Marii and I sharing a candlelit dinner and being romantic?



ok aftr trundles nd kayonnaise


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 26, 2014)

i never got my commission


----------



## Hajra (Apr 26, 2014)

this is great


----------



## Marii (Apr 26, 2014)

Reizo said:


> i never got my commission



sry dongers has the memroy of a goldfish
wat did u want agen

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hajra said:


> this is great



thnk u omg


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 27, 2014)

Dongers, can I please have commission?

I want Kisstoeflop riding Katy Perry-Jubs in space with Oath as the moon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, instead of riding Jubs, we're riding Horus. But Jubs is kissing moon Oath.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 27, 2014)

Marii said:


> sry dongers has the memroy of a goldfish
> wat did u want agen


me, kisstoefur, and magma drake.

for the third time.


----------



## Marii (Apr 27, 2014)

Reizo said:


> me, kisstoefur, and magma drake.
> 
> for the third time.



dats  is not veri childs appropiate?? sry thsi is family friend form!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> Dongers, can I please have commission?
> 
> I want Kisstoeflop riding Katy Perry-Jubs in space with Oath as the moon.
> 
> ...



ok !! ?? horus is a ponie ?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Horus said:


> ^after that, I'm going to need a depiction of an average day with Kayla



ok i tri !!


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 27, 2014)

pls draw Horus & Cory going through the Tunnel of Glove ty


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 27, 2014)

Marii said:


> dats  is not veri childs appropiate?? sry thsi is family friend form!!


ok then just me and kisstoefur!!


----------



## Minties (Apr 27, 2014)

Marii ily. I can't wait to see my commission. Also do you like my avatar?


----------



## Marii (Apr 27, 2014)

Minties said:


> Marii ily. I can't wait to see my commission. Also do you like my avatar?



i luv it so much omg


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 27, 2014)

Marii wull u druw me a pitcher uf me killing all the scum in mufia?


----------



## Minties (Apr 28, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Marii wull u druw me a pitcher uf me killing all the scum in mufia?



Shouldn't her art be a little bit true?


----------



## Marii (Apr 28, 2014)

Minties said:


> Shouldn't her art be a little bit true?



it is ok i can do surrelism /fanta sea 2 !!


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 28, 2014)

Marii said:


> it is ok i can do surrelism /fanta sea 2 !!


I jist creid bc uf minties but u save day dongers


----------



## Cariad (Apr 28, 2014)

Draw me crying into my noodles please, I'm so lonely.
Do we have to pay?


----------



## Marii (Apr 28, 2014)

MissNoodle said:


> Draw me crying into my noodles please, I'm so lonely.
> Do we have to pay?



ok !! yes i neid 2 fed mi starvin childs


----------



## Justin (Apr 28, 2014)

dongers420 can you please draw the jinties wedding at dinseyland ty


----------



## Marii (Apr 28, 2014)

Justin said:


> dongers420 can you please draw the jinties wedding at dinseyland ty



handjubs makes it difficult to do this but mabye


----------



## Cariad (Apr 29, 2014)

Marii said:


> ok !! yes i neid 2 fed mi starvin childs



Oh no... I'll pay you in cake!


----------



## Cory (Apr 29, 2014)

weres my commishun????


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 29, 2014)

Cory said:


> weres my commishun????


my comishun comes furst


----------



## Cory (Apr 29, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> my comishun comes furst



ill fite yu


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 29, 2014)

Cory said:


> ill fite yu


i wull let ur comishun come furst 4 yoshi egg


----------



## Cory (Apr 29, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> i wull let ur comishun come furst 4 yoshi egg



no hes ma babi


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 29, 2014)

B PATIENT NUBS!!!!!1!1!!1!!1 DONGERS AMAZING WORKS TAKE TIME OMG!!


----------



## Cory (Apr 29, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> B PATIENT NUBS!!!!!1!1!!1!!1 DONGERS AMAZING WORKS TAKE TIME OMG!!



I WIL BASHE YORE HED IN I SWAER ON ME MUM !!


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 29, 2014)

Cory said:


> I WIL BASHE YORE HED IN I SWAER ON ME MUM !!


lole !!


----------



## Marii (Apr 29, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> B PATIENT NUBS!!!!!1!1!!1!!1 DONGERS AMAZING WORKS TAKE TIME OMG!!



thnk u kawiai lynn dessu <3

wen uposted dat it was 4;20 4 me lole !


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 30, 2014)

Dongers, the rabble are getting restless.


----------



## Marii (Apr 30, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Dongers, the rabble are getting restless.



time iz beuty


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 30, 2014)

ama zng 

pure art


----------



## Marii (Apr 30, 2014)

Makkine said:


> ama zng
> 
> pure art



i luv u


----------



## Cariad (May 2, 2014)

Bump
boing.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 2, 2014)

Dongers is _LITERALLY_ killing this thread.


----------



## Marii (May 2, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Dongers is _LITERALLY_ killing this thread.



no calm down ok

trundles comishun






drawred randumly 5 kisstoefur





drawed randomlee 4 jibs





cories comishun





drawed randomlee 4 frend





drawed randumlee 4 redit ppl




its a insid jok


----------



## PurplPanda (May 2, 2014)

ogm dongers
u r talint


----------



## Marii (May 2, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> ogm dongers
> u r talint



thank omg


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2014)

Marii said:


> its a insid jok



10/10 would fap again


----------



## JellyDitto (May 2, 2014)

Draw some jambetteXdiva stuff.


----------



## Marii (May 2, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> 10/10 would fap again



omg im so flater <3



Domowithamustache said:


> Draw some jambetteXdiva stuff.



ok i wil ad 2 list

- - - Post Merge - - -

drawed 4 minties(comishun))





- - - Post Merge - - -



heichou said:


> can i haz commishun of the levi plzz????
> 
> ur art is beautiful omfg best







bonus 4 u in it touchin his faec 
if it dosent luk lyk u itz ok its abstrakt art !!


----------



## Marii (May 2, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> of course, I wanted to ask before did uwu
> 
> a pic of a sylveon sacrificing ash ketchup to the dark lord nicolas cage







ass ketchp live 5evr in nic cage's underwrld

is it ketchup or blood ??! w0w da world may neva kno
-leaves it up to ur own interpretation bcuzz vague = kewl-


----------



## Cariad (May 2, 2014)

Where's mine?


----------



## debinoresu (May 2, 2014)

draw my mother getting krunk ill tattoo it on my bicep u r pro enough not to need a reference. look for her face in your minds eye


----------



## Marii (May 2, 2014)

MissNoodle said:


> Where's mine?



in due time, my little noodle
there are others in the queue ahead of you

- - - Post Merge - - -



debinoresu said:


> draw my mother getting krunk ill tattoo it on my bicep u r pro enough not to need a reference. look for her face in your minds eye



ok will do


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2014)

Marii said:


> ass ketchp live 5evr in nic cage's underwrld
> 
> is it ketchup or blood ??! w0w da world may neva kno
> -leaves it up to ur own interpretation bcuzz vague = kewl-



Tis haz maed mi laydee bownore veri happi uwu

her iz yer payymunt


----------



## Marii (May 2, 2014)

kayocalypse said:


> Tis haz maed mi laydee bownore veri happi uwu
> 
> her iz yer payymunt



wowza i thnk i can buy boardwalk now !!


----------



## Murray (May 2, 2014)

pls draw beautiful portrait of me i will pay da monez


----------



## heichou (May 3, 2014)

Marii said:


> omg im so flater <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOD BLESS 'MURICA
even tho im canadian


----------



## Alice (May 3, 2014)

Here is muh paymunt.







I axepect gr8 tings.


----------



## Marii (May 3, 2014)

Alice said:


> Here is muh paymunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$_$ ALL DA DONGERS I MEEN DONGS


----------



## Cariad (May 3, 2014)

Marii said:


> in due time, my little noodle
> there are others in the queue ahead of you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Ok. Wanna see the rabbits that karla mentioned?


----------



## Marii (May 3, 2014)

MissNoodle said:


> Ok. Wanna see the rabbits that karla mentioned?



yes plz


----------



## Cariad (May 3, 2014)

Ok.


----------



## Marii (May 3, 2014)

MissNoodle said:


> Ok.
> View attachment 43977



excuz me wat is dis


----------



## Cariad (May 3, 2014)

It's the rabbit you wanted.


----------



## Marii (May 3, 2014)

MissNoodle said:


> It's the rabbit you wanted.



we have never herd of dis rabiit r u ok r u confuzed


----------



## Cariad (May 3, 2014)

I think I need help...


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2014)

Draw Shrek doing Ogre the top things and there will be a shipment of Dongs sent straight to your doorstep.


----------



## Kip (May 3, 2014)

This is one of the best threads in existence.


----------



## Marii (May 3, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Draw Shrek doing Ogre the top things and there will be a shipment of Dongs sent straight to your doorstep.


ok 



MissNoodle said:


> I think I need help...


yes 



Kip said:


> This is one of the best threads in existence.


thank


----------



## MrPicklez (May 3, 2014)

I need my cumishin, dungerz


----------



## MrPicklez (May 6, 2014)

Dingers pls


----------



## Marii (May 6, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Dingers pls



ok soon thnk u 4 ur patients


----------



## The Hidden Owl (May 6, 2014)

What the f**k is this.


----------



## Marii (May 6, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> What the **** is this.



beutiful artwerkz

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kip said:


> This is one of the best threads in existence.



thnk u kind sir


----------



## JellyDitto (May 6, 2014)

ur art is bootiful


----------



## Marii (May 6, 2014)

Domowithamustache said:


> ur art is bootiful



thnk u <3 i kno


----------



## Cory (May 6, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> What the f**k is this.



Don't insult this beautiful artwork.


----------



## MrPicklez (May 6, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> What the f**k is this.



The best art on this whole forum.

Ujelly?


----------



## Cory (May 6, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> The best art on this whole forum.
> 
> Ujelly?


I think he is jelly.


----------



## PurplPanda (May 7, 2014)

dongers wen wil my comishun b ready ??


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 7, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> What the f**k is this.



Who the f**k are you?


----------



## Cariad (May 7, 2014)

MissNoodle said:


> Draw me crying into my noodles please, I'm so lonely.
> Do we have to pay?



Btw I have ginger hair and I twerk. That's why I'm sheriff of TwerkTown.
Yaaaas. My iPad nos wat TwerkTown is.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 7, 2014)

I will pay you in cats if you draw me♥


----------



## Cory (May 7, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I will pay you in cats if you draw me♥


I'm sorry. Dongers only likes pigeons.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 7, 2014)

Cory said:


> I'm sorry. Dongers only likes pigeons.



I can do that..♥


----------



## MrPicklez (May 10, 2014)

I'm calling the commission police.


----------



## Cory (May 11, 2014)

Can I hav a commishun with me replaceing minties as jubs queen ?? !! lole !!


----------



## Cariad (May 11, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'm calling the commission police.



Nee nor nee nor me trying to be a suren


----------



## Cory (May 11, 2014)

God dammit Dongers, stop getting high and do your work!!!


----------



## MrPicklez (May 13, 2014)

Cory said:


> God dammit Dongers, stop getting high and do your work!!!



I agree with this.


----------



## Pathetic (May 13, 2014)

can i plz hav a picture of me strangling cory? thnx

also pone in backgrund pls!! thank


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 13, 2014)

PATIENCE PLEBS


----------



## Cory (May 13, 2014)

Dongers pls
And lyn ill fite you !! lole !!


----------



## Marii (May 13, 2014)

yes plz remain calm fokes dongerz wil get to u all


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 13, 2014)

Cory said:


> Dongers pls
> And lyn ill fite you !! lole !!


fite me 1 vs 1 bish !!!!!


----------



## Byngo (May 13, 2014)

Can you draw Cory please


----------



## Cory (May 13, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> fite me 1 vs 1 bish !!!!!



i wil defeet you and then eat a tuna sandwitch !! lole !!


----------



## Cory (May 17, 2014)

this tread is faling apart !! lole !!


----------



## Pathetic (May 17, 2014)

ur falling apart cory1!! lole!! burn


----------



## Cory (May 17, 2014)

alise said:


> ur falling apart cory1!! lole!! burn



that hurt me felings !! no lole !!


----------



## PurplPanda (May 17, 2014)

alise said:


> ur falling apart cory1!! lole!! burn


alise 1! ur so funny !1 lole !!


----------



## Marii (May 17, 2014)

Horus said:


> ^after that, I'm going to need a depiction of an average day with Kayla











MrKisstoefur said:


> Dongers, can I please have commission?
> 
> I want Kisstoeflop riding Katy Perry-Jubs in space with Oath as the moon.
> 
> ...










Reizo said:


> me, kisstoefur, and magma drake.
> 
> for the third time.










Netflix said:


> pls draw Horus & Cory going through the Tunnel of Glove ty










Justin said:


> dongers420 can you please draw the jinties wedding at dinseyland ty










Domowithamustache said:


> Draw some jambetteXdiva stuff.










debinoresu said:


> draw my mother getting krunk ill tattoo it on my bicep u r pro enough not to need a reference. look for her face in your minds eye










Murray said:


> pls draw beautiful portrait of me i will pay da monez










Hyogo said:


> Draw Shrek doing Ogre the top things and there will be a shipment of Dongs sent straight to your doorstep.










staticistic1114 said:


> I will pay you in cats if you draw me♥










Cory said:


> Can I hav a commishun with me replaceing minties as jubs queen ?? !! lole !!










alise said:


> can i plz hav a picture of me strangling cory? thnx
> 
> also pone in backgrund pls!! thank


----------



## Cory (May 17, 2014)

wowe, good jobe !! i liek ure new werk !! lole !!


----------



## PurplPanda (May 17, 2014)

U FORGOT MY COMISHUN !!
I wil giv u one!1 more chance to drw mi kiling all the scum in mfia


----------



## Pathetic (May 17, 2014)

I Lov IT!!


----------



## Gingersnap (May 17, 2014)

so prtt y... i crie ovur its beauty!!!!


----------



## Cory (May 17, 2014)

dongers has gr9 redemteion !! lole !!


----------



## PurplPanda (May 17, 2014)

dongers plz erase my uther comishun, i want me pole dancin on oliv ok ??


----------



## Marii (May 17, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> dongers plz erase my uther comishun, i want me pole dancin on oliv ok ??



ok will do


----------



## MrPicklez (May 17, 2014)

Draw the Kisstory wedding. Plskthnx.


----------



## PurplPanda (May 17, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Draw the Kisstory wedding with Purpl pole dancing in the background. Plskthnx.


Wow good idea clap clap


----------



## MrPicklez (May 17, 2014)

And Ashtot dj'ing

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Mankind/alise being grossed out by Purpl pole dancing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Makkine


----------



## Pathetic (May 17, 2014)

please draw me choking purpl pls&ty

and a pone psl!!


----------



## PurplPanda (May 17, 2014)

alise said:


> please draw me choking purpl pls&ty
> 
> and a pone psl!!


i have to be pole dancing tho


----------



## Pathetic (May 17, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> i have to be pole dancing tho



fine >>


----------



## Horus (May 18, 2014)

Lets just take a moment to look at my fabulous self


----------



## unravel (May 18, 2014)

About Dota 2 and noobs


----------



## PurplPanda (May 18, 2014)

Dongers where is my comishun I need it


----------



## MrPicklez (May 18, 2014)

Horus said:


> Lets just take a moment to look at my fabulous self



I just love how your symbol is a pentagram. Hahaha


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 19, 2014)

aww I was so excited I thought you would actually draw me..
</3


----------



## Horus (May 19, 2014)

Sorry, I'm greedy. I'd like a second commission of me (the horse of course) doing Gandalf


----------



## Marii (May 19, 2014)

Horus said:


> Sorry, I'm greedy. I'd like a second commission of me (the horse of course) doing Gandalf



tbt is family frendly plzk ep it apropirate

- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> aww I was so excited I thought you would actually draw me..
> </3



idk wat u luk like


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2014)

i can have commission of me stealing kati perry from jubs yes?


----------



## Marii (May 19, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Dongers where is my comishun I need it



calm down

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> i can have commission of me stealing kati perry from jubs yes?



ok
but u dont lyk boobies


----------



## Cory (May 19, 2014)

can you maek a comishun of jubs and katy perry getting maried and tina is the preist kfankx


----------



## oath2order (May 19, 2014)

Marii said:


> calm down
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



but it's stealing from jubs actually have it be me stealing kati perry from jubs an giving her to minties


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2014)

I usually don't do this but since I am a huge admirer of your artwork, I wish to commission you again for your hard working and sweat dropping services, I am that hyped to see your fingers in motion to create more fantastic pieces of art.

Draw Sonic the hedgehog with a Hat phobia.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 19, 2014)

down dere v
mah mayor


----------



## Cory (May 24, 2014)

The comishun police is gonna arrest you.


----------



## Horus (May 24, 2014)

Marii said:


> tbt is family frendly plzk ep it apropirate



What part is inappropriate


----------



## PurplPanda (May 24, 2014)

WEEEEOOOOO WEEEEOOOOO WEEEEEEOOOOOO
PUT UR HANDS UP DONGERS
U HAVE RITE TO REMAIN SILNT


----------



## Marii (May 24, 2014)

Horus said:


> What part is inappropriate


you



PurplPanda said:


> WEEEEOOOOO WEEEEOOOOO WEEEEEEOOOOOO
> PUT UR HANDS UP DONGERS
> U HAVE RITE TO REMAIN SILNT


r u a car


----------



## Jamborenium (May 24, 2014)

draw hawt K.K.slidur x shronk maek owts

I'll pay you in Gum uwu


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 24, 2014)

Oh boy this dump is still going


----------



## JellyDitto (May 28, 2014)

draw mi liek 1 of ur french gurls


----------



## Horus (May 28, 2014)

Marii said:


> you



rude.


----------



## PurplPanda (May 28, 2014)

Dongers I need my comishun
I will du fri advertizin 4 u


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

I take it this is defunct now?


----------



## Marii (Jun 27, 2014)

yes. RIP Karla  

dongers is no longer taking commissions

dongers is now a freelance artist and will occasionally post here

dongers may or may not do the previously requested, unfinished commissions


----------



## Pathetic (Jun 27, 2014)

rest in peace dongers v.v


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2014)

Marii said:


> yes. RIP Karla
> 
> dongers is no longer taking commissions
> 
> ...



RIP dongers. We loved, we laughed, we lived.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 27, 2014)

rip dongers and karla

i crei  :"(


----------



## Marii (Jun 27, 2014)

Alice said:


> RIP dongers. We loved, we laughed, we lived.



live laugh love xoxo starbucks omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> rip dongers and karla
> 
> i crei  :"(



i love you


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 27, 2014)

Rest in penis, You will never be forgotted


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 27, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Rest in penis, You will never be forgotted


what he said


----------



## Cory (Jun 27, 2014)

I feel a big part of my life is gone because this is gone :"(


----------



## Capella (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Marii (Jun 27, 2014)

i drew a thing for alice





it's her bday btw go congratulate her


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 14, 2014)

rip dongers420 rest in dongerinos 5ever


----------

